# suche gutes BMX



## drunky-monkey (8. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute ich suche ein neues gutes BMX ich weiß ich weiß alle schreiben man sollte sich zuerst die alten threads anschauen habe aber nicht wirklich das gefunden was ich wollte ich schreibe mal was es unbedingt haben sollte und was nicht und nix da von wegen aberdu könntest es dir ja noch dazukaufen also das bike braucht:

Rotor,vr+hr bremse muss keine Pegs haben cr-mo stahl und keines falls ich wiederhole keinesfalls das adicct 

das bike soll nicht mehr bis 450 euronen kosten und ist egal ob es ein dirt,freestyle oder flat ist da ich mich in solchen tricks probiere wie grinden bunny-hop tail-spin usw.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2005)

hallo 
es brauch keine rotor und es ist cromo und es ist................
auch wenn du es net willst
das
addict
es ween der farben net aben zu wollen is quark

oder meinetwegen nen 
nova

das addict hat nach einigen aussagen im lieferzustand doch ne vrbremse

oder hol dir nen  felt und dann nach zwei monaten doch das addict   
also hols dir oder geh ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drunky-monkey (9. Mai 2005)

was hast du für eines


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du für eines



ic bin nen nyquist 2 gefahren und bin dann aber auf 24" mtb umgestiegen .da hab i jetza mein drittes fast fertig.

im sommer kommt aber nomma nen custom bmx glaubsch


----------



## MaGarikk ! (9. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> das bike soll nicht mehr bis 450 euronen kosten und ist egal ob es ein dirt,freestyle oder flat ist da ich mich in solchen tricks probiere wie grinden bunny-hop tail-spin usw.




Naja, so egal wird dir das nichtmehr sein, wenn du mit deinem Flat-Bike das erste mal gegrindet bist


----------



## jimbim (9. Mai 2005)

Addict  wurde mir auch immer empfohlen und ich wollt es net 
aba das hat sau geile qualität und geile parts!
also ich hol es mir!


----------



## drunky-monkey (9. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ic bin nen nyquist 2 gefahren und bin dann aber auf 24" mtb umgestiegen .da hab i jetza mein drittes fast fertig.
> 
> im sommer kommt aber nomma nen custom bmx glaubsch




dann hatest du ja auch kein adicct


----------



## RISE (9. Mai 2005)

Guck bei G&S BMX (www.gs-bmx.com bevor deswegen noch ein Thread entsteht) im Ausverkauf, ansonsten gibt es außer dem Addict und den Eastern Jane/ Ace of Spades (die 489 kosten und nur eine HR Bremse haben) nichts vernünftiges.


----------



## Spooner (9. Mai 2005)

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=3397

find ich gut


----------



## konamann (9. Mai 2005)

wenn er schon geld hat zum ausgeben soll ers bitte auch tun! 
btw das ketteblatt is größer als mein ventilator...


----------



## Flatpro (9. Mai 2005)

un der rahmen is mit 19,5 n bissal kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (9. Mai 2005)

Ich sags nochmal :
ADDICT


----------



## MaGarikk ! (9. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sags nochmal :
> ADDICT



Alter irgentwie hast du nen Schaden !!
Nur weil dir hier drei leute gesagt haben, dass das Bike ganz ordentlich ist, hypest du das hier wie sonst was und machst auf Pro ...Vor 2Tagen standste noch selber da und hast gefragt, welches Bike geil ist ...

Ich wette du hast von den Parts an dem Bike nichtmal ne Ahnung ...


----------



## Hund (9. Mai 2005)

Dan nim halt das Primat oder wie das heißt 

Mfg
Hund


----------



## derFisch (9. Mai 2005)

MaGarikk ! schrieb:
			
		

> Alter irgentwie hast du nen Schaden !!
> Nur weil dir hier drei leute gesagt haben, dass das Bike ganz ordentlich ist, hypest du das hier wie sonst was und machst auf Pro ...Vor 2Tagen standste noch selber da und hast gefragt, welches Bike geil ist ...
> 
> Ich wette du hast von den Parts an dem Bike nichtmal ne Ahnung ...


der is gefaket!


----------



## jimbim (9. Mai 2005)

ADDICT!!!


----------



## MaGarikk ! (9. Mai 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> der is gefaket!



Was ist gefaket ??Das da:


			
				jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> ADDICT!!!


???

Wer auch immer diese geilen Posts verfasst ...Respe   kt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (9. Mai 2005)

MaGarikk ! schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist gefaket ??Das da:
> 
> ???
> 
> Wer auch immer diese geilen Posts verfasst ...Respe   kt


 Jimbo is gefaket


----------



## Renegado (9. Mai 2005)

Ich meine jemmand der innerhalb von 2 Tagen seine Meinung von flatland zu Street und von Felt/ Khe zu WTP Addict wechselt wo er zuerst sagt das es mist ist der hat wirklich nen schaden zu mal ich jetz ma uch sage er weiss nich ma was Stahl is    Das nächste ma sagen wir allen die so ankommen , Mit Flatland BMX  Dirt Trixx is jetz voll in des macht jeder kleine kiddy der sich aggro fühlt , alle blöde ...


----------



## jimbim (9. Mai 2005)

JETZT FÜR ALLE:
DAS MIT DEM ADDICT WAR FUN!!!!


----------



## Spooner (9. Mai 2005)

ich wollt mal ne frage zum eatsern bike trialdigger stellen

sind die pegs da schon dabei oO

und wenn  nicht , kann ich mir doch (egal) welche , jetzt ausser flatland , pegs kaufen und dran montieren 

und wieso sind 19,5 zu kurz


----------



## Renegado (9. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> JETZT FÜR ALLE:
> DAS MIT DEM ADDICT WAR FUN!!!!



Auf einmal? Du weisst ech ne was de willst , echt geh inne egge ...


----------



## Flatpro (9. Mai 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt mal ne frage zum eatsern bike trialdigger stellen
> 
> sind die pegs da schon dabei oO
> 
> ...


weil 20,5 normal sin


----------



## Renegado (9. Mai 2005)

Aber isn kürzeres BMX nich nochn biddel flexibler ? Ich mein er fährt ja kein Trial wo er ne Limosine brauch mit 1050 mm radstand    oder is das jetz müll was ich labbre?


----------



## MaGarikk ! (9. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber isn kürzeres BMX nich nochn biddel flexibler ? Ich mein er fährt ja kein Trial wo er ne Limosine brauch mit 1050 mm radstand    oder is das jetz müll was ich labbre?



Ja flexibler auf jeden Fall !Ist nur die Frage, in wieweit sich das auch bemerkbar macht


----------



## Renegado (9. Mai 2005)

wenn man dan den scheiss 360° besser hin kriegt kauf ich den


----------



## konamann (9. Mai 2005)

man merkt den unterschied deutlich wenn man unter 1,70 is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (10. Mai 2005)

lasst uns beim thema beiben





ODAAUNET




oda au net


----------



## jimbim (10. Mai 2005)

alta steck
dir deine links sonst wo hin!!!


----------



## derFisch (10. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> alta steck
> dir deine links sonst wo hin!!!


ja richtig! gibs dem Forum  
Du bist so gefaket mann!


----------



## jimbim (10. Mai 2005)

warum bin ich gefaket???


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> warum bin ich gefaket???



fake

bitte an drunkmunky junkymunky und jim bim :

postet mal ein foto von euch


----------



## jimbim (10. Mai 2005)

wozu ein foto????
denkt ihr ich bin ein roboter???
und ich habe keine digicam!


----------



## derFisch (10. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> fake
> 
> bitte an drunkmunky junkymunky und jim bim :
> 
> postet mal ein foto von euch


 
Mit der Zeitung von heute. Für die crowd.


----------



## Renegado (10. Mai 2005)

*lach* in welcher klasse bist du jimbim? wurdeste uch gerade erst eingeschult    Macht echt ma nen Foto das muss ich mir rein ziehn


----------



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

glaubt mir das bild von junky-monkey wollt ihr nicht sehen es sei den ihr wollt erblinden


NEIN SCHERZ ZAWAZKUS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (10. Mai 2005)

Na los schlimmer als die ganzen affennamen kanns ja ned werden


----------



## KölschePotatoe (10. Mai 2005)

boa sei ihr herrlich jungs...  
sowas wie euch hab ich in diesem forum ma richtig vermisst...  
nene...seid ihr geschwister?! weil sonst kann ich mir eure bemerkungen euch selbst gegenüber nich erklärn....


----------



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

junky-monkey ist mein freund von der schule her deshalb


----------



## Renegado (10. Mai 2005)

Spinner gibts


----------



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

o.k. um es ehrlich zu sagen habe ich ihn im Zoo kennen gelernt er ist dort ein Schimpanse im Affengehege namens Charlie  HAHAHAHA


----------



## jimbim (10. Mai 2005)

mal ehrlich du bist hier der dumme immer was zu mekkern.
wie wär das wenn du anfänger wärst, ein paar fragen hättest
und ein paar leute lachen dich aus????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (10. Mai 2005)

ps renegado


----------



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

das must du gerade sagen als ich diesen thread geöfnett habe da habe ich geschrieben das ich ein cooles bike suche aber nicht das adicct da hat mir jeder das adicct empfohlen du auch aber ich will das nicht außerdem binn ich kein totaler anfänger ich habe zwar nicht gerade das beste bike aber ich kann schon so kleine tricks wie lenker in der fahrt um 360 grad drehen oder bunny-hop oder fast nen tail-spin jetzt lerne ich gerade manual du must nicht laber weil du selbst geschrieben hast das du totaler anfänger bist und noch nie ein bmx besessen hast


----------



## jimbim (10. Mai 2005)

wo und wann hab ich geschrieben das ich totaler anfänger bin und noch nie ein bike besessen habe??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Renegado (10. Mai 2005)

Jimbim das sagst du schon indirekt das dun anfänger bist  und ich mache mich nich zum affen den des die realität jimbim....und hör uf mit deinen 20.000 smileys ej.... fahr erstma ein wenig BMX und dan fang an zu posten   

@ drunky money : Den Barspin meinste oder? So um den Thread hier zu beenden WENN du kein Addict ham willst gibts noch das etwas billigere Nova des hat ne Vo. Bremse und nen rotor dan hätt ma noch des Ace of Space das Jane oder wies heisst das sind die die du kaufen kanns und liegen zwischen 299-500 da muss do was dabei sein! Na schon eins gefunden was dir gefällt    

PS : Drunky Monkey und hier junky monkey wo kommtn ihr her? Villei gibts ja jemmanden anständigen in eurer Gegend (um zu BMXen , kiffen kA macht wasser wollt)das ihr endlich anfangt hier etwas gemütlicher zu werden


----------



## junkymonkey (10. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> das must du gerade sagen als ich diesen thread geöfnett habe da habe ich geschrieben das ich ein cooles bike suche aber nicht das adicct da hat mir jeder das adicct empfohlen du auch aber ich will das nicht außerdem binn ich kein totaler anfänger ich habe zwar nicht gerade das beste bike aber ich kann schon so kleine tricks wie lenker in der fahrt um 360 grad drehen oder bunny-hop oder fast nen tail-spin jetzt lerne ich gerade manual du must nicht laber weil du selbst geschrieben hast das du totaler anfänger bist und noch nie ein bmx besessen hast




da muss ich ihn kurz verbessern weil der affe 360 barspin so gut wie nie schafft und den tailspin überhaupt nicht kannt auserdem kann er den bunnyhop nur wenns hinkommt 7 cm hast wohl vergessen das ich dich kenne drunky-monkey und kannst nicht rumlügen tja


----------



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

den Barspin schaffe ich immer also laber nicht und du schreibst nur weil du sauer bist weil ich so ******* geschrieben habe mein gott mus das einem wehtun eifersüchtig zu sein tststs


----------



## Renegado (10. Mai 2005)

Ganz ruhig leute    das er über 4 decks kommt hätt eh niemand geglaubt geschweige den das er nein Tailspin kann beim Barspin hättsch noch gesagt villei , naja jetz simmer schlauer


----------



## junkymonkey (10. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> den Barspin schaffe ich immer also laber nicht und du schreibst nur weil du sauer bist weil ich so ******* geschrieben habe mein gott mus das einem wehtun eifersüchtig zu sein tststs



sagen wirs so wenn du glück hast schaffst ihn jedes dritte mal ohne abzusteigen also laber nich das du ihn perfekt kannst du versuchst ja nur irgendwie deine lügen zu verteidigen selber tstststs


----------



## junkymonkey (10. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ruhig leute    das er über 4 decks kommt hätt eh niemand geglaubt geschweige den das er nein Tailspin kann beim Barspin hättsch noch gesagt villei , naja jetz simmer schlauer




ich kann dir nur zustimmen


----------



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

laber nicht du bist doch nur eifersüchtig weil zum 1. barspin ist immer drin zum 2. bunnyhop kann ich mindestens 15 cm als anfänger wohl gemerkt und beim tailspin habe ich geschrieben das ich ihn fast kann das einzige was du besser kannst ist das du den bunny-hop 20 cm springen kannst sonst garnichts außerdem habe ich ein flat-bike damit kann man eigentlich keine bunny-hops springen weil ich nur 10mm nabe habe und diese leicht verbiegen du affe tststststs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (10. Mai 2005)

haha trottel


----------



## der Digge (10. Mai 2005)

:kotz:         -


----------



## junkymonkey (10. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> laber nicht du bist doch nur eifersüchtig weil zum 1. barspin ist immer drin zum 2. bunnyhop kann ich mindestens 15 cm als anfänger wohl gemerkt und beim tailspin habe ich geschrieben das ich ihn fast kann das einzige was du besser kannst ist das du den bunny-hop 20 cm springen kannst sonst garnichts außerdem habe ich ein flat-bike damit kann man eigentlich keine bunny-hops springen weil ich nur 10mm nabe habe und diese leicht verbiegen du affe tststststs




jetzt hör mal echt auf zu lügen als wir uns vor 2 tagen gesehen haben hast du den barspin die ganze zeit versucht und nur einmal geschafft und von wegen 15 cm ich mein an dem tag hast dus nichmal über ein 9 cm brett geschafft und du hast die ganze zeit an deiner technik gefeilt 

an alle andern wir streiten uns immer so zum spaß aber er ist trotzdem ein lügner aber scheiß drauf er will nur angeben    ach und renegado wir kommen aus münchen


----------



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

was ich habe den 360grad zweimal probiert zu machen hintereinander halt und das habe ich halt nicht ganz geschafft aber egal wir streiten uns hier echt um so kleinigkeiten schiß drauf ist mir jetzt auch egal das hilft mir immernoch nicht bei der frage ob das daredevil besser als das nowa un adicct ist also antwortet mal kräftig leute


----------



## der Digge (10. Mai 2005)

nur ma so am rande ->



			
				 aus die bmxboard schrieb:
			
		

> deine mutter ist open source


also irgendwie seit ihr schon komisch


----------



## moo (10. Mai 2005)

Wat macht der reik eigentlich so?


----------



## Claas_K (10. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> was ich habe den 360grad zweimal probiert zu machen hintereinander halt und das habe ich halt nicht ganz geschafft aber egal wir streiten uns hier echt um so kleinigkeiten schiß drauf ist mir jetzt auch egal das hilft mir immernoch nicht bei der frage ob das daredevil besser als das nowa un adicct ist also antwortet mal kräftig leute



bist du jetzt doch wieder weg vom addict ?? ich komm' nicht mehr mit. Drauf geschissen, or what??

Addict und Dare Devil sind besser als das Nova , soviel ist mal klar. 

Addict und Dare Devil sind da schon schwerer zu vergleichen find' ich. Ich würde mich für das Dare Devil entscheiden, ist ein solides bike, mit ordentliches parts, für den preis sehr gut find' ich. 
Aber eigentlich auch egal was ich schreibe, du hast morgen wieder eine neue Alternative aufgetan und ich guck' wieder dumm. 

paceClaas_K


----------



## Flatpro (11. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> Aber isn kürzeres BMX nich nochn biddel flexibler ? Ich mein er fährt ja kein Trial wo er ne Limosine brauch mit 1050 mm radstand    oder is das jetz müll was ich labbre?


is müll   im flatland bereich fährste so kurze rahmen...
aber bei  streeten hat man ne bessere manual kontrolle bei längeren rahmen und
mehr platz bei barspin, x-ups etc... die machse mim flatrad wohl weniger


----------



## Spooner (11. Mai 2005)

ist der eatsern trialdigger als anfänger bike gut ????????

und sind die pegs enthalten -.-

ich brauich antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (11. Mai 2005)

Ich glaub flatpro hats gerade gesagt    zu kurz .... Und ich glaub auch ich will ne ufn schönen X-up sowie Barspins verzichten!


----------



## Spooner (11. Mai 2005)

und pegs


----------



## Renegado (11. Mai 2005)

WENN fan isses wohl nich das Problem ma 2 nachzubestellen ....


----------



## Spooner (12. Mai 2005)

ja trotzdem kann ich dan direkt welche bestellen


----------



## konamann (12. Mai 2005)

ein Zoll macht sich scho ordentlich bemerkbar.

ich hab auch scho die Umstellung von 20" auf 20.5" gemerkt. das Bike wird in der Luft einfach ruhiger.


----------



## Spooner (13. Mai 2005)

hey mit schuehn bin ich 1,70 löl

da wird doch wohl 19,5'' angemessen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (13. Mai 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> hey mit schuehn bin ich 1,70 löl
> 
> da wird doch wohl 19,5'' angemessen sein


nö, 20 mindestens


----------



## Spooner (14. Mai 2005)

darf ich mal fragen was das 19,5 oder 20 bzw 20,5''

alles bedeutet????

was ist das , gibts da biilder ??? ^^'' bin ein noob ich weiss


----------



## moo (14. Mai 2005)

Oberrohrlänge.


----------



## Spooner (15. Mai 2005)

und weiter ...
wo isn das


----------



## MaGarikk ! (15. Mai 2005)

Ist zwar kein BMX aber die wichtigsten Parts hats jaa uch 

1. Oberrohrlänge
Die Oberrohrlänge bestimmt die Haltung auf dem Bike. Je länger das Oberrohr, desto gestreckter sitzen sie.

2. Sitzrohrlänge
Die meisten Hersteller machen die Rahmengröße von der Sitzrohrlänge abhängig. Welche Sitzrohrlänge und damit Rahmengröße sie brauchen hängt von ihrer Innenbeinlänge ab.

3. Sitzwinkel
Der Schwerpunkt über dem Rad ist stark vom Sitzwinkel abhängig. Je flacher der Sitzwinkel, desto weiter verschiebt sich der Schwerpunkt nach hinten, wenn sie die Sattelstütze weiter ausziehen. Der optimale Sitzwinkel hängt zum einen von ihren Körperproportionen, vor allem aber vom persönlichen Geschmack ab.

4. Lenkwinkel
Der Winkel, indem die Gabel relativ zum Boden steht. Je flacher der Lenkwinkel, desto Spurtreuer das Bike. Steile Lenkwinkel stehen für agiles Lenkverhalten, bei downhillorientierten Bikes ist der Lenkwinkel deutlich flacher.

5. Radstand
Von Achse zu Achse gemessen hat der Radstand wie das Lenkverhalten einen straken Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten des Bikes. Länge läuft gilt nicht nur bei Autos; auch Bikes mit langem Radstand sind sehr viel ruhiger. Allerdings sind sie dann auch nicht so wendig.

6. Kettenstrebe:
Steigfähigkeit und Traktion hängen mit der Länge der Kettenstrebe zusammen. Je länger die Kettenstrebe, um so besser geht es bergauf, kurze Ketttenstreben bringen Agilität und Wendigkeit im Trail.

7. Vorbaulänge
Genau so wie die Oberrohrlänge beeinflusst die Vorbaulänge die Streckung auf dem Bike. Allerdings spielt sie auch beim Lenkverhalten eine Rolle. Bikes mit langen Vorbauten laufen häufig gut geradeaus, lenken aber nur unwillig ein. Ein kurzer Vorbau vermittelt ein direktes Fahrverhalten.


----------



## evil_rider (15. Mai 2005)

auf der zeichnung aber falsch, oberrohr länge misst man mitte-mitte.


----------



## Spooner (15. Mai 2005)

hey cool danke !!!!!!!!


ist das wtp nova gut?


----------



## MaGarikk ! (15. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> auf der zeichnung aber falsch, oberrohr länge misst man mitte-mitte.



Ja es ist nicht ganz exakt aber was besseres hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden 




			
				Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> hey cool danke !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ist das wtp nova gut?



Auf jeden Fall !!Ich bin zumindest komplett zufrieden damit und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis passt auch, worauf man ja schon achten sollte, vorallem, wenns das erste Bike ist, das man sich kauft ...Nachher kaufste dir nen BMX für 800 Ocken und hast nach 3Wochen keinen Bock mehr drauf ...


----------



## PrO_ZoMbIe (15. Mai 2005)

wie teuer ist das nova?


----------



## MaGarikk ! (15. Mai 2005)

PrO_ZoMbIe schrieb:
			
		

> wie teuer ist das nova?




www.parano-garage.de

299usen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (15. Mai 2005)

ist das wtp 4 season pro gut???


----------



## Renegado (16. Mai 2005)

Nein jimbin isses nich    mann mann mann wie bekloppt muss man eigentlich sein pffff


----------



## PrO_ZoMbIe (16. Mai 2005)

kann mir einer ein bmx shop sagen wo novas verkauft werden?
und ist das nova gut???


----------



## Renegado (16. Mai 2005)

Nova wird nich mehr hergestellt und WTP sitz inner Geld kriese ejjjj mann hab ich heut ne Laune JUNGE geh uf parano-garage.de oder sonste wohin UND JAAAA kauf es einfach kauf dir sonste was nen haro nen Felt nen irgendwas geht doch einfach BMXen!


----------



## jimbim (16. Mai 2005)

zombi und ich fahren jeden tag bmx ( mit anderen)
aba jetzt net mehr!!! bei ihm der schlauch schrott ( 6 mal geflickt und imma noch net heile) und bei mir totalschaden.
naja ebay halt...


----------



## Madsen (16. Mai 2005)

oida schau dir ma das dirty buster an is ein relativ geiles ding für seinen preis


----------



## Flatpro (16. Mai 2005)

Madsen schrieb:
			
		

> oida schau dir ma das dirty buster an is ein relativ geiles ding für seinen preis


nein, mir is der lenker bei dem ding 7 mal gebrochen kurbel auch und hr nabe war auch shcnell fratze...


----------



## Madsen (16. Mai 2005)

naja wie krass fährst denn du flatland?


----------



## Hertener (16. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> bei ihm der schlauch schrott ( 6 mal geflickt und imma noch net heile)


Ich würde mal den Dorn, der noch im Mantel steckt, rausziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Biohazard- (16. Mai 2005)

oder das 2. loch beim snakebite flicken oder halt ordentlicher arbeiten


----------



## jimbim (17. Mai 2005)

der zombie kann mich mal am arsch lecken!


----------



## MaGarikk ! (17. Mai 2005)

-Biohazard- schrieb:
			
		

> oder das 2. loch beim snakebite flicken oder halt ordentlicher arbeiten




Das ist ne scheiß Arbeit, sag ich dir


----------



## Spooner (17. Mai 2005)

he yich wollt mir zum gebi ein nova kaufen wieso werden die denn net mehr hergestellt?


----------



## -Biohazard- (17. Mai 2005)

scheiß drauf kauf ein addict


----------



## Renegado (17. Mai 2005)

doch doch des Nova wird hergestellt  nur ein wenig ironie weil der jimbim so gefaket is ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (18. Mai 2005)

pass mal auf du hurensohn :::::






ich bin nicht gefaket!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Biohazard- (18. Mai 2005)

omg    jetzt fangen die sachlichen diskussionen an


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> pass mal auf du hurensohn :::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100 pro fake


----------



## Flatpro (18. Mai 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> 100 pro fake


jetz klappe sons wird dat hier noch geschlossen


----------



## der Digge (18. Mai 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> pass mal auf du hurensohn :::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na gut vieleicht biste nich gefaket, aber wenn Renegado jetzt petzt wirste gespert


----------



## jimbim (18. Mai 2005)

petze    petze   petze


----------



## Renegado (18. Mai 2005)

*heul* Mami der jimbim is gefaket *heul* mööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööp mehr kann ich da echt ne sagn


----------

